# Wanted Record Watch



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

*Wanted Record Watch*


View Advert


Anyone have a Record Watch preferably late sixties or seventies they may want to part with?

Please let me know if you do as I am building a collection.

We can discuss price. :yes:

Many thanks for looking.

Jon




*Advertiser*




PC-Magician



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£60.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

